# LG LHB975 wireless speaker sync repair



## jerseyfind


I would like to offer my experience with the LHB975 wireless speaker synchronization problem.


After about 18 months I noticed that my rear speakers no longer worked. The red light on the rear receiver would not turn blue. After several tries going through the sync procedure in the owner's manual without success, I turned to the internet for some help. Although I found dozens of people with this problem (some had the sync problem with both the sub-woofer and the rear speakers), the vast majority had it with only with one or the other. Since the unit was out of warranty, (LG will not recognize this as a defect in the system and extend the warranty) I had no choice but to do it myself, or pay some exorbitant amount to have it fixed.


As you read this, keep in mind that this fix is for units that either one or the other wireless device is not working. If both are not working the problem probably lies somewhere else.


It turns out that the fix is quite simple if you have a little mechanical ability. The toughest part of the fix is opening the rear wireless receiver! The sub-woofer is very easy to open. (Do I have to tell you to unplug the units you are working on?)


The key to this fix if the fact that BOTH devices use the same wireless receiver card (LG P/N: EBR65859702) to receive their signal. This card is easily identified on the receiver board in that it is elevated, held on by 3 silver screws and is connected by a ribbon cable. To confirm that this part is the problem, simply swap the cards between the devices (make sure you identify the suspected bad one with a piece of tape to prevent them from getting mixed up). If the problem is fixed by swapping the cards, simply order another (about $50 + shipping, not cheap, but beats sending it out).

For an exploded diagram of these units and a parts list, go to the Sears parts web site.


Hope you have the same success I did.


----------



## 48woody

jerseyfind---excellent solution---subwoofer wouldn't sync---swapped air card with rear surround --- trouble followed bad card--ordered new card--installed---test ok--

Thanks


----------



## jerseyfind

48woody,


Glad I was able to help







I hope more owners with this problem will find this post since this seems to be a common component failure that LG will not support.


----------



## CakeandPaper

Thanks to the fabulous suggestion, I was able to confirm that the problem is indeed the wireless adapter card in the subwoofer.


I contacted LG, who refused to sell me the part, nor will they warranty it. They require I ship it to them on my own dime, pay $69.99 for the diagnostic, pay for the part AND the labour, and pay for return shipping. I have no words.


I went a step farther and contact Eleven Engineering, the manufacturer (Canadian) of the actual card. They will not deal with consumers, but knew immediatley that I was calling about the LG card. Not good.


My question is: how did you get the part number? It does not match info on my card, despite the fact that my card is from the LBH975 woofer. The sears site has no photo nor any alternative info.


Just want to be sure before I drop $75 on this fix. Thanks!


----------



## jerseyfind

If you go to this Sears part site and find the LHB975 exploded diagrams. Click on wireless sub parts it will be listed as item "A54A" with the part #

EBR65859702 (this is the LG P/N not the Eleven Engineering #).

These parts are out of stock with Sears (probably because of the high failure rate) but if you Google the P/N you can find it elsewhere.

You can get it for $45.02 + $7 shipping at "appliancepartspros.com"


Let me know how it goes.


----------



## CakeandPaper

Ordered the part, chucked it in the woofer, and.....no go.


Put the new card in the wireless receiver to check, and...no go.


So, I received yet another defective card. Thanks LG!


----------



## jerseyfind

Bummer to hear that. It's bad enough they can't make cards that last much past the warranty period, but they can't last out of the box.


Hopefully the next card will work. Where did you get it from, and how was their customer service?


----------



## gbindy

I had the same experience. My subwoofer stopped receiving the wireless signal, so I purchased 2 of the EBR65859702 wireless cards thinking that since the subwoofer went out, the surround speakers would probably not be far behind. The first card I installed in the subwoofer would not connect, the light just kept blinking red, so I installed the second card and it worked immediately. Seems like whoever produces these has absolutely no idea what "quality control" means (or they just plain don't care!). I will say however that the subwoofer was very easy to work on, and the entire process of removing the screws, opening the case, and replacing the card takes only about 15 minutes. I am going to attempt to return the new card that did not work for a refund- I'll see how successful I am at that! I will probably never buy another LG surround system, as this is the second time the wireless speakers have stopped working. The first time the system was still under warranty, and the whole process of shipping the ENTIRE system to California for repair (AND having to pay $70 for them to repair it even under warranty) was also a pain in the ass!


----------



## gbindy

Just spoke with Sears Parts Direct- they were very accommodating in regards to returning the defective card- received a UPS shipping label within minutes of talking with them!


----------



## jerseyfind

I find it amazing that the quality control on these wireless cards is so bad that you have to order in at least 2 in order to get one that works! I got lucky and the one I ordered worked fine the first time. At least Sears (in this instance) has good customer service. Probably worth the extra $$ to get the part from Sears in order to save on the other end. Doesn't say much for LG either since they are using this vendor and not insisting they perform to a higher standard.


Thanks for sharing your experience. Hope the part continues to work.


----------



## drhammond09

Hey! I am having trouble with my sub woofer as well. It only worked for 6 months after I got it, but is out of warrenty now. I have been moving around a bit. Will this have an effect on the system?


----------



## jerseyfind

Hi,


Not sure what you mean by "moving around a bit", but assuming that you are not bouncing it around it should be fine. The only way to see if the wireless card has failed, is to do what I have suggested above.


Let us know your outcome.


Good luck.


----------



## gadawg1

Thank you so much for this post. I have been battling my LG system for months now. I have spent hours trying to figure out what was going on with the wireless components (both my sub-woofer and wireless receiver for my rear speakers weren't working). After spending 1 1/2 hours on the phone with LG customer support on Tuesday, I started searching the internet to find an affordable fix. I came across your post. Since both of my units weren't working, I was unable to test to see if the wireless card was actually the problem. I just assummed that both wireless cards were bad, as your description of the problem was exactly what I was dealing with. I ordered the cards from Sears.com on Tuesday night and received them today, Thursday. It took me about 30 minutes to replace the wireless cards in both units. I then followed the steps in the maual to rematch the wireless receivers and it worked!!! I couldn't be happier! Thank you again for the post, it was spot on!


----------



## jerseyfind

My pleasure, and thank you for the compliment. I hope more people with this problem will be able to find this post since it will givie them an alternative to being held hostage by LG.


----------



## thomash156

Ok, I give up..how did you get into the wireless receiver. I had no trouble with the subwoofer...but I'm baffled by the receiver!


----------



## jerseyfind

Aha, there is the rub. The sub is very easy, but the receiver has one of the best hidden seams I have ever seen. The seam is on the edge and goes all the way around. You have to get it started at the bottom, then try to get an old credit card under it and slip it around popping off the internal tabs that hold it together. It is difficult but not impossible. Just take your time and don't force it. A little flex to the plastic will help. Unfortunately I can't walk you through it in that it is like trying to teach someone how to tie their shoelace over the phone. Can't be done. Stay with it and you will get it.


Can anyone else who has done it help him?


----------



## thomash156

Thanks for the info. I'll give it a try when I'm feeling lucky. I can wreak havoc just getting into a bag of Cheese Doodles, so wish me luck.


I'm not sure I understand the relationship between the subwoofer sound card and the wireless receiver. From what I've inferred from this thread...you can have a bad sound card in the subwoofer that affects the wireless receiver but doesn't affect the subwoofer..correct? I replaced the card in my subwoofer, but my wireless is still no go. Is it correct to assume either it's a faulty card in the receiver and/or a faulty new card in the subwoofer?


----------



## jerseyfind

The ONLY relationship between the rear speaker wireless receiver and the sub-woofer is that they use the same part number wireless card to receive their signals. Other than that, fixing one will not affect the other. The idea behind the exercise is that by swapping the cards you can figure out if the problem is in the wireless card or elsewhere (thus saving you from buying a part that you don't need). E.g. if your sub-woofer doesn't work and you put the card from the rear receiver in it and it works (or vice versa) then the original card in the sub-woofer is bad.


Since you already have a new wireless card, the experiment you did will only confirm if your new wireless card is good (you didn't say if your sub continued to work with the new card in it, but I'll assume that it did since you didn't say it stopped working). Now you have to go the next step and put it in your rear wireless receiver.


Sorry to say that the wireless enclosure is several levels above the Cheese Doodles bag, but take your time, don't get frustrated, and it will happen. Remember you can flex it a little to get the tabs to release. Once you get one started the others will be easier. Good luck.


----------



## thomash156

Thanks you so much for all your input. I don't want to seem obtuse, but I still need a bit of clarification. My subwoofer is working. So does this means that the new card I put in is operational, too? If so, that means I didn't need to replace the original card because my subwoofer was working prior to the new card. So, if your fix is destined to work for me, it simply means now that the wireless card is bad...am I getting this?


----------



## jerseyfind

"So does this means that the new card I put in is operational, too?" *Yes*


"If so, that means I didn't need to replace the original card because my sub-wooferer was working prior to the new card." *Yes*


"So, if your fix is destined to work for me, it simply means now that the wireless card is bad...am I getting this?" *No*


What this means is that you have 2 known good wireless cards, that if installed in your rear wireless receiver it might fix the problem. If it doesn't the problem is elsewhere (I estimate that you have a 90% chance of fixing it with the card replacement however).


As I stated before, the idea behind the exercise is that by swapping the cards you can figure out if the problem is in the wireless card (because the problem will follow the bad card) or elsewhere if the problem in the rear wireless receiver persists after the swap (thus saving you from buying a part that you don't need).


So, since you already bought a replacement card and tested it (by putting it in the sub-woofer and it works), simply put the card (either one) in the rear receiver and if the existing card in it is bad this will fix it. Remember, you might have to do the synchronization procedure (in the user manual) after you replace the card.


Let us know if it works.


----------



## thomash156

SUCCESS!! I'm very pleased to report that my wireless receiver is now working perfectly. I cannot begin to thank you for your help. Had I not stumbled upon this forum, I would still be tearing my hair out. Thank you!!!


----------



## jerseyfind

EXCELLENT!!


You're welcome. This is why I posted in the first place. Glad to see you were able to open the receiver and that the wireless card was the problem. Well done!


----------



## DJ75

Man, I've got to tell you that I don't usually reply to threads....even if it solves my problem, but I've got to hand it to you...this was just what I needed.

My sub wouldn't sync, and after a few hours of troubleshooting, I came across this, and knew what you were talking about, because I had already opened up the wireless reciever, and saw the adapter card inside.

It took me a total of 3 minutes to swap them, and viola! Problem solved. And since I'd rather have bass than rear speakers (until the new part arrives) I just left it as is.

Genious! Thank you so much for posting this!


-Daniel


----------



## jerseyfind

Daniel,


Thank you for your kind reply. I'm glad I was able to help. Just too bad LG made these posts necessary. Enjoy your bass in the meantime until your part arrives!!


----------



## thomash156

I need to vent. A couple of weeks ago I found this thread, followed the instructions after some help from this thread and everything worked perfectly....until last night. Originally the subwoofer was working and the wireless receiver wasn't. The receiver had a bad card. I put the subwoofer card in the receiver, and perfection. Now the subwoofer- with the NEW card- isn't working and I'm pretty darn sure after reading this thread, my new sound card is faulty. It should be against the law for them to continue manufacturing these faulty cards!!!


----------



## DJ75

Funny I'm reading this post right now. Because I came back to post a new one of my own. Soooooo.... After my initial post a few days ago, I found where I could purchase this adapter card.

It just arrived, and I just installed it. I do believe I have an OBF (out of box failure) but wanted to post here to confirm/get any thoughts.

The new card operates totally different from the original bad card. The "new" one, after installation, operates as follows. When the main unit is turned on, the red led on the wireless receiver blinks red constantly. When I turn the main unit off, the red light on the wireless receiver seems to blink steady for 10 blinks, followed by a very short pause, then 10 more red blinks.....repeat.

I of course attempted to pair them, which is unsuccessful.

So I hope I didn't just piss away 50 bucks. Looks like a got a bad card. I hope they take it back!

Any thoughts?


----------



## jerseyfind

Unfortunately you are not the first to experience an OBF on these cards. Whom did you buy it from, and what has their customer service been like? Please share this information with us so others can make a decision on whom to buy from.


Thanks


----------



## DJ75

I purchased it form mcm electronics, however, when I contacted them about the problem, they refer me to Newark INONE. I'm not sure how that works, but apparently they're a middle man who stocks it for them.

I've had to go through Newark for the RMA. So far, they've been fairly easy to work with. They may not even want the bad one back. I'll update again once it's all resolved.


----------



## DJ75

Okay, so here's an unteresting update....

Apparently the new card is NOT bad after all, even though it won't work... Let me explain. Apparently the new card must operate at the same frequency as the card in my bass module. Therefore, I can get one, or the other to work individually, as long as the other is unplugged. If I unplug the bass mod, I can sync the wireless adapter, and it will turn blue. Then if I plug the bass mod in, and do another sync, the bass mod will turn blue, and the wireless receiver will turn red. I can get sound from the rear speakers when the bass is unplugged, and vice versa.


I do not see any identifying markings on the cards that says what frequency they operate on, but this is the only answer I can come up with.


Any thoughts on this? Has anyone else experienced something similar?


So like I said, the adapter is good, but I can't use it.


----------



## jerseyfind

Never had that problem. I understand what is happening, but if the new card has the same part # it would not make sense to have cards at different frequencies since they would then have to be replaced in matched pairs. Further, if there is no indication of frequency or mod, how would you know what you have? Have you tried unplugging both units for 15 minutes or so and then just plug them in? Also, it could be that the new card IS bad in that it doesn’t quite match the spec and it is just out of range. I would push for a replacement.


----------



## DJ75

Yeah, I totally agree with what you're saying. It's just weird that I can get them to operate by themselves, individually. I did try unplugging, but no help.

They've already issued me an RMA. Kinda crappy that I have to pay return shipping on an OBF part. They should have just written it off and sent me a new one.

We'll see what happens when I get the new one.


----------



## jerseyfind

Good luck, I sure hope the next one works for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## csurammy

Hey guys,

Great post, just wondering after the fix how long has it lasted with a new card?

I 'm on my second unit and both lasted about three months before the sub went out, going to try this if everyone's new cards are still working?

Thanks

Luke


----------



## thomash156

Mine lasted a week after putting in a new sound card, then stopped working. Then it started working again last weekend without me doing anything, then on Monday it stopped and hasn't worked since. I'm going to put in a new card in the subwoofer this weekend and I'll report back. I'm very discouraged and disappointed in LG. My LG TV, on the other hand, is exceptional and the most brilliant picture I've seen on any HDTV, and all my friends agree.


----------



## jerseyfind

Mine has lasted 10+ months and have had no problems since the new card was installed.


----------



## thomash156

Well, I'm pleased to report that after my "out-of-box" sound card failure in my subwoofer, I replaced it this morning and everything is working fine again! But I'm ordering a collection of sound cards...just in case.


Again, my thanks to Jerseyfind and the folks of this forum for saving me from Bedlam!


----------



## David Pressley

Hey guys... I happened upon this site/thread today. I too have suffered the failure of the wireless network card in my subwoofer. I swapped cards from the rear wireless receiver just to be certain. And found my problem. Having scoured the internet for the network cards. It appears that Sears seems to be the only source for obtaining these cards. Have those of you that have gone this route been satisfied. And was your experience obtaining these cards from sears simple. It's just that this particular surround sound unit is no longer made by LG and I feel a bit hesitant to purchase parts for an item that I may in future have great difficulty purchasing.


----------



## jerseyfind

There are several places that sell that card. Just Google the P/N: EBR65859702 and pick one. All sell the part for around $50 plus shipping. As far as ordering parts from Sears, yes it is very simple. Find the part on their "Parts Direct" and follow the instructions. Tell us of your experience with Sears. Good luck.


----------



## David Pressley

Thank You very kindly "jerseyfind" I did go through the Sears website and ordered two of the wireless cards yesterday. It was very simple, and the online assistant was very helpful. My new cards should arrive by the end of the week. And with any luck I'll continue to enjoy this system for some time thereafter.


I can't quite recall when I originally purchased this system. But it was a floor model from HH Gregg. And already a discontinued by the time I purchased it. The salesman told me LG shelved this model due to this very problem all of us here have experienced. I think it's a great system! It's just a damn shame these wireless cards turned out to be so unreliable. There are very few "bigbox" systems on the market that have wireless sub & rear speakers for this price. There are some very high end sytems that are completely wireless. But cost three times as much, if not more. Perhaps LG will revisit this concept again in it's future systems.


As for now. Stock up on your parts gentlemen. Thanks again to all who have shared their knowledge and experience with this issue. Man!...What would we all do without the internet? Anything and everything you want to know at your fingertips.


----------



## David Pressley

Alright all is right with the world again. My surround sound is working again without issue, but only after doing a bit of trouble shooting. Let me start off by saying to anyone that experiences failure of the wireless adapter card. Both the rear speaker receiver/transmitter unit and the subwoofer receiver/transmitter unit. MUST HAVE! THE SAME! FW Version chip sets in the wireless adapter cards in order to sync properly to work.


I'm glad that at the time of my oder I decided to order two adapter cards. My problem occured with my subwoofer. I installed the new adapter card and at first was not able to get it to sync properly. After a few tries though I was able to sync the suwoofer. But then the rear surround unit would not work. So at this point I decided to replace the adapter card in the rear tranmitter/receiver unit as well. It was at this time when I noticed on the label the FW Version. The old cards were both labeled FW Version v1.0.5.3 The new ones I just purchased were labeled FW Version v1.0.6.4


As soon as I made sure that both units had the same adapter chipset versions installed. They synced up immediately without any difficulties. Just wanted to pass this bit of information along to anyone else that may experience failure of the wireless adpater cards.


----------



## jerseyfind

Great piece of information. This probably explains why "DJ75" had the problems he had with his new card. When ordering cards, you should spec the FW (firmware) version (good luck doing that, but worth a try) or order them in pairs and try to get a matched FW pair (also good luck with that). In either case, LG has not bellied up to the bar to solve this continuing problem. At the very least, the FW versions should have been backward compatible when it comes to sync.


----------



## VR11

I have the same problem with my subwoofer and the two rear speakers, they both will not connect. They both stopped working about 2 days ago, do you think the sound card could be the issue?


----------



## jerseyfind

If they both stopped working at the same time the problem lies elsewhere in that it would be highly unlikely that both wireless cards would fail at the same moment. Have you tried to re-sync the speakers? Directions in your owner's manual.


----------



## Ryan Nepomuceno

Ok so I have the same problem as everyone else. I was wondering if you know a way to connect the sub to the Blu ray via speaker wire?


----------



## jerseyfind

To the best of my knowledge, that is not an option. There are no outputs for the sub or the rear speakers on the player.


----------



## Daniel Walker

Ok so here is my story with the LG LHB975


Bought it about a year and half ago. Worked perfect for about a year then wireless receiver and subwoofer no longer connected. Found this thread and ordered 2 wireless adapters (FW version 1.0.6.4). The bad adapters were FW 1.0.5.5. Replaced both adapters in the subwoofer and receiver, remated the main unit and nothing. No connection. The subwoofer and receiver blink from blue to red for about 10 seconds, then teases me by staying blue for 2 seconds before repeating the cycle. I have tried power cycling the main unit as well as switching the adapters in the receiver and unit. My last option was to test the main unit wireless adapter and I saw the transmitter FW version was 1.0.5.5. I figured this wouldn''t matter so much since I had the latest firmware installed. Any ideas?


----------



## jerseyfind

This is my guess. Considering how poorly this unit is supported by LG your new wireless cards (FW 1.0.6.4) are not backwards compatible to the old FW version on your transmitter. You would have to have them all the same in order to work. So the choice is yours on how to do make this happen. Please keep us posted.


----------



## JustinBSEE

I have done the exact same thing as Daniel Walker, only exception is that my old cards were firmware version 1.0.5.6. , and got the same exact same result


Daniel, Please let us know if you purchase a new transmitter with an updated firware version, if it works, and what the part # and price is from Sears. I'm keeping my two new cards with (FW 1.0.6.4) for a while longer, hoping I can fix the speakers.


----------



## VR11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jerseyfind*  /t/1386546/lg-lhb975-wireless-speaker-sync-repair/30#post_22577478
> 
> 
> If they both stopped working at the same time the problem lies elsewhere in that it would be highly unlikely that both wireless cards would fail at the same moment. Have you tried to re-sync the speakers? Directions in your owner's manual.


I tried re-syncing a few times. Could it be the soundcard in the Reciever that is faulty?


----------



## jerseyfind

Could be, but i need more information. Can you get either the sub or the wireless rear speakers to sync with the receiver separately? Have you replaced either wireless card recently? Any other operational information would help.


----------



## kellirn

What an amazingly helpful post!! Can you please tell a technologically challenged lady what a transmitter is?? I am going to order everything I need to get my LG fixed after a year of hassle with LG and HH Gregg and a 3rd party waste of time and money extended warranty







kelliRN


----------



## jerseyfind

A transmitter is a device that sends a signal to a receiver. The signal can be anything but in this case it is sound. But before you throw a bunch of parts at a problem, what exactly happens to your LHB975? Have you tried to do the procedure that I originally posted and what were your results? Any detailed information you send me would be helpful.


----------



## pokeyasd

When it comes to the transmitter wireless card that is housed in the BluRay unit itself, the part number you are looking for is #EBR65859701.


----------



## JustinBSEE

Thanks pokeyasd. I am apprehensive about spending more money on this defunct system, but I'm already in $127 for two cards so why not. I'll post if my transmitter card swap out was successful or not, most likely after the holidays.


----------



## arw41

Does anyone know the difference in the cards EBR65859702 and EBR65859701 (only difference is last digit)? Is one an updated card that is better (problem corrected?) Also, has anyone tried repairing the card by replacing whatever electronic component on it failed. My son bought one and loved it, so I bought one. Right after I bought mine, his quit and he got his entire money back. Mine quit early on, and I sent it back for repair (they waived the shipping charges). It failed again within a short time and, unwilling to go through the hassle of boxing it up and paying shipping and repair costs, I've just ignored it and considered that I spent a chunk of money for a Blu-Ray player, netcast device, and a few speakers. I'm not interested in continuing to spend money on this if repairing it is only going to be a very short term solution.


----------



## pokeyasd

The card ending in '1' is the transmitter card (TX) and the card ending in '2' is the receiver card (RX). If you pull all your cards out and look at them, they will be labelled with either the TX or RX codes.


----------



## kellirn

Thank you Pokeyasd. Yes we have tried the directions in the original posting. Originally it synced with the bass but then it also went out. The only thing that works now is the center speaker and possibly the towers.. so frustrating.


----------



## jerseyfind

If only the center speaker works, your problem is beyond the wireless cards.


Also, are you still getting a red light on both your wireless speakers or just no sound?


----------



## BeachCowboy

Had the same problem. My rear speakers went out. Thank you so much jerseyfind for posting your fix. I swapped the rear receiver card from the subwoofer and viola...It worked. Just ordered my card from Sears, should be here in a few days.


----------



## BeachCowboy

I just received my new card . A couple of things to note on the shipping from Sears that may may be of help to some of you when ordering:


Sears website says that they will ship via USPS. My mail delivery is unreliable so I have a PO Box. I used that as my shipping address. I got a card in my PO Box from UPS saying they had a package at their local shipping center and they do not deliver to PO Boxes (duh). So I had to drive 25 miles to UPS and pick it up. Use a physical address for shipping when you buy from Sears.


I installed the new card with no problem. The new card was FW 1.0.6.4 and the old card was FW 1.0.5.6. I was kind of worried about this, but I did the remate thing and the rear wireless unit went from blinking to blue. No problem right, but once the sub-woofer came on the rear unit went to blinking again. I did the remate several times with the same result. I thought that it would be a good idea to unplug both the sub-woofer and the rear unit and to cut off the main unit. Once I turned on the main unit, I did the remate thingy (stop and mute) and I plugged the sub-woofer and the rear unit back in (in that order). The sub-woofer and the rear unit synced up then and everything is working fine. So far with me, it does not matter what the firmware is on the cards. I keep the main unit's software up to date with what is current. Hope this helps.


----------



## jerseyfind

Thank you for your input. Glad to see you have an answer to the firmware version issue. Let us know if you continue to operate trouble free in a month or so.


----------



## mbigelow

DEFINITELY A FIX!!! *PLEASE READ.*


So I was having this same issue as well. I had an LG system for about a year and the rears went out. I honestly didn't even start looking for a solution for about a year later. Found this thread and it was a life-saver! I successfully solved my issue with a combination of suggestions from users posting here.


Thanks to *JerseyFind* and *BeachCowboy*, here was my process:


I ordered the card and swapped it with the rear receiver card. Here's the card that I ordered:


Appliance Parts Pros (.com) part number: AP5604546

MFG Part Number: EBR65859702

Cost: $53.98

http://www.appliancepartspros.com/lg-pcb-assembly-module-ebr65859702-ap5604546.html 



At first, I couldn't get them to sync. The rear receiver simply flashed red to blue and continued to repeat this. No matter what kind of plugging/unplugging I did to BOTH units, I had no luck. THEN....I read BeachCowboy's thread about "remating" the speakers to the main unit. After doing this, IT WORKED FLAWLESSLY. _Please note -- I DID *NOT* buy two new cards -- I simply replaced one of them that went bad. One card's firmware is v1.0.6.0 and one firmware is v.1.0.6.4._ The "remating" is the trick here.


Here's how to "remate" your system:


1. Disconnect the power cords of the wireless speakers.


2. *Press* and *hold* the [STOP] button on the front of the main unit/receiver and [MUTE] button on the remote control. (on mine, I only had to press them simultaneously instead of pressing and holding). After doing so, "REMATE" should appear in the main unit display window.


3. Re-connect the power supply to your speakers.



HUGE thanks to everyone that helped gather all of this information! I know this is all information that was already on this thread, but its a bit spread out. I wanted to tie it all together as a full solution for everyone.











Matt


----------



## jerseyfind

Matt,


Thanks for pulling the loose ends together. I sure hope this works for everyone and we see many more successful posts!


----------



## jerseyfind

Thank you for the most detailed fix procedure to date! I am sure this will help many others save $$$ and avoid the LG scam. LG should be covering this known defect free of charge even after the warranty is up. Makes for good customer relations. I know I will not purchase another LG produce as a result of this experience.


Thanks again.


----------



## BeachCowboy

2 Weeks out from switching out the cards and so far flawless performance. The sub-woofer and the rear speakers sync up every time I turn the unit off and on. Looks like we all collectively found a fix.


----------



## idcrisis

hi everyone. i'm curious to see if anyone else's wireless cards from searspartsdirect are lasting more than 6 months. i bought the new wireless card from searspartsdirect on may 2012 but now it's failed. tried to remate a few times without sucess.


back story:i bought this htib back in june 2010 and the wireless speakers started failing around may 2011. sent them to lg, paid the shipping in june 2011 and received them back after two weeks. the wireless sub speaker started failing again around april 2012 and that's when i found this thread and followed jerseyfind's fix (thanks jerseyfind!). swapped the card from the rears and the sub started working again. ordered the part from searspartsdirect and installed it in for the rears, remated and everything worked like a charm. after a couple of months, the wireless rears stopped working. and then the sub stopped working at the end of december 2012. btw, both cards have the latest firmware 1.0.6.4.


jerseyfind, are your wireless cards still working? you started this thread a little over a year now.


now i'm wondering if i can return this failed card to searspartsdirect...


----------



## jerseyfind

Mine are working fine (knock wood). I don't know what their warranty is on electronic parts, but please share your experience with Sears.


----------



## arw41

Good info here. Thanks everyone. I am waiting to see how everyone's replacements last. Not willing to continue to spend on the surround feature after already sending it back. LG does not even reply to emails re: the LHB975. So, LG will never get any of my business for any product, from Cell phones to appliances for my rentals. But, I did contact a consumer advocate agency and there is a lawsuit against LG for this particular issue. This was the response I received from ClassAction.com: "We have a case on file in the federal district court in New Jersey, and we’re trying to negotiate a settlement. If we do reach a settlement, then class members are likely to be reimbursed if they’ve had their speakers malfunction after sending them in for repair to LG."


----------



## arw41

Not sure what qualifications you think you have to try to reprimand someone, unless being totally uninformed counts. Class action lawsuits, regardless of our disdain for what is generally regarded as the greed of lawyers, are designed to hold a company responsible for its products and actions. Failure to put forth the effort to hold them responsible promotes shoddy workmanship and poor products for the general buying public. Why do you return a product you buy that is defective "out of the box." Why not just "grow up?" You bought it. You return it because you have a right to get what you paid for, and the seller has a responsibility to fulfill his obligation to deliver. Sometimes it's easier to just take the loss and go on, but holding them responsible ultimately helps others. When a company (in this case, LG) tries to ignore their customers, the class action gets their attention, and ultimately benefits them when it makes them become a better company by dealing honestly. BTW, there's no bleeding on this site unless it's whoever posted about also having a broken speaker. And, in regard to your totally inappropriate initial reply to "biker dude," we have a word for those who give or receive sex for favors.


----------



## pavo750

Thank you thank you jerseyfind, after a year with this home teather i finally can use the sub woofer, i swap the cards and now is working i found the part on sears, and am ordering rigth now, I just wanted to say Thank you. The whole home theater experience needs the sub woofer to be complete.


----------



## jerseyfind

You're quite welcome. Glad we were able to help.


----------



## pavo750

Ok i receive my new card from sears, i after i install it, it start blinking, i did the remate process and now is solid blue, but not sound, I did the remate several times and the same, the frimeware is diferent, is that the problem? Or the card is defective?


----------



## jerseyfind

Hi,


Check posts 60 and 63 to see if they will help you. If they don't, then it could be a bad card. Does the problem follow the card? E.g., if you swap the new card you put in the sub (you didn't indicate where you put it) with the rear receiver or vice versa, does the same problem follow the new card (no sound from the device it is plugged into)? If it does, it's the card. If it doesn't, the problem lies elsewhere.


Let us know.


----------



## BeachCowboy

Bad news...the wireless card for the rear speaker unit that I replaced about a month and a half ago petered out, so I called Sears to get a return authorization label and they will get it out to me in a few days they said, so we'll try this again. I thought that the guy on the phone from Sears was going to give me some crap about it, but after I told him that this was a KNOWN defect with this part, he put me on hold and I am assuming that he checked with his supervisor and they said no problem that they would exchange it. I read some posts about the firmware issues but I really believe where all this lies is a defect in the part. Easy enough fix, but frustrating and it can get costly replacing a card every month or so.


----------



## Kwame Gordon

Man...we really got duped didn't we guys? Lol! I have the same story as most of you...returned it after a few months because the woofer and rears went out. I was charged the rediculous fee and it worked for about 5 months after then the rears went out again followed by the woofer a short time later. I have had it sitting around for about a year and decided to look if their was any new info on fixing the issue without going through LG. Learned my lesson about buying the same brand just because I have a LG TV that is amazing. Anyway, thanks for all the great info, I just ordered the sound card from sears and it should be here early next week, so I will report back on how things work. Peace!


----------



## Kwame Gordon

SMH...sorry to hear. I refuse to invest anymore funds in this system after this effort to fix it. The same money can be invested in something that works!


----------



## idcrisis

Yeah, that's what I decided to do too -- cut my losses. I'm going to buy separates. I'll keep the BR player but if anyone wants any of the remaining pieces, just pm me. You'll have to pay for shipping though.


----------



## paulgros

So I found I have the same problem - sub woofer not connecting. Tried a zillion things to remate - no luck! Found your post and figured I would just order a new card from Sears instead of swapping from the rear receiver. Well the new card didn't work (it actually did remate and work for about 30 seconds before blinking red blue red blue). So I called Sears and they sent me a replacement, very quickly I might add. Well guess what - this one doesn't work either - same exact response - work then blink out. So now I am ready to throw the whole system away and get a new one, but I figure I might as well try swapping the cards first. It worked - the card from my rear speakers works in my sub - so I am really happy about that. Guess I will be calling Sears again for a replacement of the replacement. Maybe I can get a card from a different lot?


----------



## jerseyfind

Actually there are a number of distributors of this part. Just Google *EBR65859702* and pick one.


----------



## paulgros

I actually read this whole thread again last night and unplugged the sub and rear receiver before remating like suggested and it worked! Right now I am back to surround sound. WooHoo.


----------



## mstyle183

hey guys thanks for all your help.. i finally ordered a replacement part for my subwoofer and fixed it.. i uploaded a video in how i did it... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lrx_VKnjLSs I had to unplugged everything and re sync the speakers..


again thanks for all your help


----------



## jerseyfind

You're very welcome. Glad it worked out for you and hope the fix lasts!


----------



## BeachCowboy

I finally got around to ordering a new replacement card last week after Sears gladly accepted the defective card and issued me a credit. BTW the price of the card from Sears seemed to go up by about 10 bucks. Guess they know that we all collectively have found a fix and they can charge more....lol. Anyway, the part arrived by UPS on Friday and I got around to installing it this morning. I followed the steps that I found worked that I posted in post #60 and I am back in business again. F/W on new card is the same as the card I replaced (1.0.6.4). Now if my riding mower was so easy to fix I'd be a happy boy!


----------



## jerseyfind

Excellent!! Thanks for the update on the price of the card. I guess it's supply and demand


----------



## BeachCowboy

Well...bad news again...the card on my subwoofer finally petered out...replaced it using the steps that I listed in post #60...back in business again!


----------



## andhand

yeah,me too,I received yet another defective card. Thanks LG! thank you


----------



## landermoto

This thread contains a collective amount of great information. Thanks to all that have posted.


I have the same issue as everyone else. My rear receiver and sub lasted about a year, both of them stopped at the same time. I attempted to re-mate multiple times with no luck. I didn't have the option of swapping cards, since neither card worked. I just received 2 new receiver cards ( firmware version 1.0.6.4 ) from Sears. Items were in stock for $65. I first installed a card into the sub ( original firmware 1.0.5.3 ), and cannot get it to mate. I've tried every possible order of unplugging, plugging and re-mating with no luck. I then installed a new card into the rear receiver (original firmware 1.0.6.3) with the same results as the sub. No mate.


Note 1: Before replacing the cards, when I plugged in the sub and rear receiver the light on them would initially be blue then after a second would turn solid red. After changing the cards now the light on each blinks 10 times, then repeats. Change in firmware?


Next step is to change out the transmitter card in the head unit.


Note 2: I did some probing with my multimeter and one difference I noticed was that the 5v output from the power supply in the head unit outputs 5v's. But the 5v output in both the sub and the rear receiver were 4.4v's. Cause of failure?


Since card failure, has anyone noticed if their cooling fan on the sub and/or rear receiver still works ?


Has anyone had a transmitter card fail ?


And in the horrible case that the transmitter card is not my problem, has anyone used this unit for target practice ?


Thanks again and in advance.


----------



## thomash156

Since discovering this thread and resolving my issue, like most others, I've had to repeatedly install new sound cards. Following the instructions found on this thread, I've always had success. My wireless receiver went out last night. Today I've done what I always do, but this time my wireless receiver isn't blinking red, the indicator light is burning both blue and red. I've done the remate thing several times, even tried it with another new card...still burns blue and red. Subwoofer is fine.


Any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## thomash156

I fixed the issue....I just hadn't fully plugged in the sound card! Now all is working fine and wll for about 3 months....more sound cards on order!


----------



## Robert Reed

I received my card today, and installed it. Now I have a solid blue light except when the main unit is turned off but I have no sound from the sub. I will try to open the rear unit and switch the cards and see what happens. Has anyone else found this to be an issue - good mating but no sound?


----------



## idcrisis

Did anyone else receive a notice regarding a class action lawsuit?


----------



## fmahannah


I know this is an old post but it is the only one I found that actually showed a fix for the issue with the LG LHB975.

 

Mine stopped synching about 6 months after I got it. Sent it for repairs and it worked for about 3 months. Since that time it has not worked. Neither the subwoofer or the rear receiver showed anything but red after trying to remate. Neither set of speakers or subwoofer make any sound at all. The front speakers and center speaker work fine.

 

Found this post and tried swapping the card from the rears into the subwoofer, made no difference. Figured both cards were shot.

 

Ordered two new cards from Sears, and they only sent me one. Backordered the other.

 

I have tried every possible combination and have no luck at all. Figured I would try to just get the

subwoofer to work by itself, swapping each card into it one at a time and remating per instructions. I also tried shutting off the main unit, holding the power button for 30 seconds, and plugging it back in before each remate attempt.

 

Here are my results:

 

1. The card that was in the rear receiver and has never been changed shows FW version 1.0.5.6

2. The card that had been replaced by LG in the subwoofer shows FW version 1.0.6.3

3. The new card from Sears says FW version 1.0.6.4

 

 

If I put the first card into the subwoofer, and go through the entire hard reset and remate procedure,

when I plug the subwoofer in there is no light whatsoever.

 

If I put the second card into the subowwofer, hard reset and remate, the light flashes blue like ten times

and then turns and stays red.

 

If I put the new card in the subwoofer, reset and remate, the light continually flashes red/blue ten times,

glows blue for a moment, then goes throught this cycle again indefinitely.

 

At no time do I get any sound from the subwoofer. No matter what I do.

 

I assume that since the subwoofer won't even light up with the card from the rear speakers (the old one) that it means that card is bad, but if that was true wouldn't the subwoofer had still had sound with the card LG had put in it. Or if they don't synch does it turn off the subwoofer and the rear speakers?

 

Any ideas what is wrong here?  I also ordered a replacement transmitter today in case that is why neither set of speakers will work, but won't have that or the backordered card for a while.

 

Thanks


----------



## bruckins

Jerseyfind.

Thanks bro I swapped The woofer card with the receiver and my woofer started working. Now I have to order a new card for the receiver.


----------



## Legendmustang

Ok I have read through this hole section and I don't see the help I need. Both my rear speaker and subwoofer do not connect. Could this be the wireless card in that actual head unit or both cards in the rear?


----------



## Ffoeg

*LG LHB 975 wireless issue*

Yes, I got the class action notice. Unfortunately, the only benefit is extension of the warranty which requires shipment to LG. The owner's manual says, save the box to ship back but I got the unit in 2010 and long since tossed the box. Actually, I just read the class action notice and realized that I've been wondering about the red circle on the rear speaker receiver and thought it was because I haven't been watching Blu Rays and so the unit wasn't sending surround sound signals. 

Does anyone know how to open up the wireless receiver for the rear speakers? I undid the screws in the midline and one of the side screws in back, but 2 edges of the box won't open.


----------



## PRAY4WAR

Same problem here. Front & Center speakers work fine. The subwoofer & the rear speakers went out at exactly the same time. I tried all the remating processes known to man, and nothing works. Funny thing is I just got the unit back from LG about 2 months ago, they said they "fixed it" after I sent it in because my subwoofer's wireless card went out. This surround sound system is by far the worst piece of junk I've ever bought in my life. Never again will I buy ANYTHING LG.


----------



## JMacDaddy

*LG LHB975 No rear spkrs, no subwoofer*

I have an LG LHB 975 Home theatre system. Rear speakersstopped working about 9 months ago and the subwoofer stopped working about 3months ago. Remating has done nothing to solve the problem. Looks like the cards (EBR65859702),areprobably bad and need to be replaced. Would replacing the one card in thewireless receiver fix the problem for both the speakers and subwoofer. Light on the subwoofer is steady blue, eventhough there is no sound. Light on the receiver remains red. Remating has not been successful for either.


----------

